
The time has come to remove Facebook from your life (2017) - basicplus2
https://mashable.com/2017/05/11/delete-facebook/#c7TYPrL44SqS
======
gruelsandwich
The only thing that is currently keeping me from deleting my account is the
chat functionality, The author makes a good point when it comes to the amount
of "friends" you actually care about. My life would probably be no different
if I never heard from 90 % of my Facebook friends ever again. However, it will
probably be quite difficult to convince my friends to migrate to a different
service. Another problem is the rare occation when I have to contact an
acquaintance. Without Facebook this would mean going hunting for their contact
info, which might be difficult.

~~~
moltar
You can use Messenger with deactivated Facebook account by the way.

------
olegious
Uninstalled Facebook from my phone after my feed became a mix of polarized
political viewpoints and shared clickbait trash content. Don't miss it at all.

~~~
a_bonobo
I also uninstalled Facebook, and their messenger, and I was extremely
surprised how much more responsible by Galaxy S5 became! Those two seem to hog
a lot of resources, even if you're not logged in

------
Talyen42
My favorite reason to delete facebook: the massive amount of information on
you being bought and sold by facebook and hundreds of other companies is
regularly leaked and used for fraudulent activity (gaining access to banks,
brokerages, credit lines, cryptocurrency, email accounts, phone port scams,
etc.) even if you're totally unaware of it. Identity information yields
criminal activity simply by existing in too many places.

It's not about a shitty news feed to me, it's about OpSec.

~~~
EADGBE
This sounds very sensational to me, but I wouldn't be surprised if it
happened.

Is there any evidence of this?

------
tiredwired
Facebook has become the place my 60+ year old aunts and uncles share
false/exaggerated/fake news. Doesn't matter how many times I point out how
easily they can search for the real facts. The sky is falling every day.

------
dvfjsdhgfv
There was a very interesting summary of all dirty tricks FB is using to
manipulate people in order to hook them, such as birthdays, "last seen" etc.;
it was posted on HN a few months ago but I can't find it. Could someone help?
I'd like to send it to my friend who would like to delete his account but is
unable to.

------
lolive
I have a Facebook account that I barely use. I have a poor UX with it. For me
Facebook has become a worse Google Reader. Let's face it, my friends rarely
share an insightful article :)

But I think Whatsapp and Instagram are UX masterpieces. My mother joined the
bandwagon in no time, after a demo of less than 2 minutes.

Things get scary when you realize that Whatsapp and Instagram are far more
personal than Facebook is, now.

So from a time waste perspective, leaving Facebook makes sense. But from a
privacy point of view, we are leaving Facebook The App, but we are still stuck
in Facebook The Ecosystem.

